# Opening Dove



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Only two more days before dove opens!!

They are so much fun to shoot (especially in a ND wind), and they are so good to eat.

I've seen lots around this year, more than the last couple years for sure, so it should be a good season as long as we don't get a lot of cold weather. They don't take cold at all and head South very early.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My buddy and I got two last night, just running around looking for some spots to set up. Most of the land was posted, and the one pasture with the waterhole and tons of birds around it that was unposted had a bunch of bulls in it. Oh well!

There sure isn't much for sunflowers in the area around Valley City, ND. That's usually where I first start looking for mourning doves, as that seems to be a prime foodsource for them. It's mostly corn and beans, and the wheat fields are going down fast. Perhaps that is why both birds had gullets full of the grain!

Saw TONS of other wildlife. Lots of canadas feeding in cut wheat fields, saw a nice group of 6-8 partridge, several hen and juvenile pheasants, and lots of blackbirds grouping up for the fall journey.

90 degrees and 40 mph winds today could make the dove hunting tough! Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Took my 5 & 6 year old boys out tonight to walk along on a dove hunt. Decent number in our area and managed to pick up 4 of 5 fired at in the wind, definitely about my average. Can't wait to grill em up.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Glad to be able to go out and bag a limit of doves here in Mn now, nevertheless I'll still do my share in Az this Nov. 
Was surfing the net and came across this pathetic site.....http://www.savethedoves.org/ Click on view dove shoot footage and ask yourself how one sided that report is! And how many hunters do you know that shoot doves and not eat them? I believe this is what all animal rights activists continue to spew out all their orifices to sway the minds of those that neither hunt nor oppose hunting. Also I do not know of any animal that is hunted for food that is considered a nuisance or population control other than varmints(population control only I hope :-? )


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i sent a comment in there, and its not posted up like its supposed to be :roll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Chris, Delta Boy , and I found the HONEY hole. We shot 45 in about 3 hours. Found some PLOTS land that was holding about 1,000 to 1,500 doves. It was amazing to find this many doves in a 1/4 mile. Shooting 2 boxes of shells was great! Those little critters are going to taste great!!!


----------

